# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Cleaning Polished Floorboards.. How??

## diy

Hi guys.  
We recently had our floors sanded and coated with a high gloss polyurethane coating. The time has come to clean them but we are not sure what is the best method? 
Been searching on the net and so far ive read you should use a soft mop, and as dry as possible. The recommendation seems to be to use 1 cup of metho to 1 bucket of water?? 
After its mopped then wipe them with a soft cloth to remove any marks?? 
Cheers.

----------


## namtrak

Prevention is better than cure.  Mats at the back and front doors, protectors under furniture, minimise gravel near the house, clip the dogs nails, have kids stay at Aunties etc. 
Next step is to find out the name of the finish that went on the floor and then see if the manufacturer recommends a cleaning process or product. 
The basic principles are: 
sweep with a soft broom
mop with a damp mop (damp only - never wet)
wipe stains with a damp rag
etc

----------


## Bloss

For polyurethane we vacuum or sweep with soft brush for regular cleaning then once a fortnight or as needed use a vileda type mop wet with 1/2 cup metho in 5L warm water and rung out to just damp - rinsing and ringing out often as you go over the floor. 
Same method for more than 40 years in different houses and works fine - on polyurethane floors.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## hadiya

Sweep floors thoroughly with an microfiber dust mops. These mops are gentler to polished floors than most bristle brooms--and they get up pet fur and small particles of dust better. Mix methylated spirits with water, or use your floor manufacturer's recommended floor cleaner. If using methylated spirits, mix 1/2 cup of spirits to 1/2 gallon of water.Lightly dampen a microfiber mop in the solution. Mop the floor in small sections . Use a towel to dry each section after mopping--this way you won't leave water spots and your floors won't be damaged by the moisture.The floor should not be very damp at all now. This final buffing, however, will get up any possible residual moisture and will help the floor look shiny.

----------

